# smoking whole ducks



## bradleyj (Aug 21, 2015)

new to smoking. I have a bradley smoker   can anyone walk me through smoking whole ducks? recipe, process, all the details


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2015)

I hear what you are asking......... But I highly recommend than you freeze your ducks until you mastered the chicken. Ducks are all dark meat with little or no fat if wild and with a fat cushion around the breast if raised. Either way it makes smoking more difficult to finish with a tender and juicy end result.

Chickens are much more forgiving and easier to come by, a great place to practice upon.

I personally don't care too much for smoked ducks or pheasants for this reason. You can brine them, inject them, rub them with lard and wrap them in bacon and I just have not had many which I prefer smoked.

I am not evading your question and I am not trying to scare you off, but where I live ducks are a prized delicacy and I would practice a few times first. 

And of course its just my humble opinion.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, duck can be a booger. Easy to over cook, I like to pull it around 135° or 140°F and carry for a medium to medium rare. If it's a whole bird why not half it and pull at different temps. Wild bird's,  i'll mince bacon and herbs and place under skin. In cavity i'll stuff with apple, onion, garlic and sometimes oranges.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh,  I put the bird on a wire rack over drip pan. Makes a great pan sauce. Good luck.


----------

